# Groovebox for Reaktor



## Deep Data Loops (Jun 5, 2020)

1 Instrument for NI Reaktor 6
8 Samplers Feat. 800 One Shots (Kick, Snare, HH Closed, HH Open, Clap, Perc, Bass, Chord)
4 FX (Reverb, Delay, Distortion, Phaser/Flanger)
Randomize Function for Each Sequencer
Additional Seperate Outputs
Snapshots (Presets) Can Be Triggered Via MIDI
Mixer(EQs)
693MB

Reaktor Full Version 6.3.2 & Higher needed 

Link


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 14, 2020)

nice


----------

